# AC Components Show anyone going?



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I see AC components show is on Sat 28th is anyone going apparently there is a show and shine, ice & bodywork competitions...:thumb:


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

Where is it? Been lookin to go to a show since last year.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Mahon road out of Portadown just turn in at the Faith Mission camp.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Protadown


Wheres that? New town built?  Don't think i'll be making it as im in ballycastle that weekend


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cgraham2k said:


> Wheres that? New town built?  Don't think i'll be making it as im in ballycastle that weekend


Changed just for u M8:thumb:


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

cgraham2k said:


> Wheres that? New town built?  Don't think i'll be making it as im in ballycastle that weekend


Not only that you've a FFOC convoy to come to as well :thumb: lol!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

angusdope said:


> Not only that you've a FFOC convoy to come to as well :thumb: lol!


Yep im planning on being there too


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Good lad! See ye there!


----------

